# What are the most realistic mockups you've ever heard?



## Abdulrahman (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm curious to see how much work was put into these digital orchestral scores 

Here, I'll start first:


----------



## dariusofwest (Apr 6, 2020)

One of my all time favorites-  (Custom samples, VOTA + True Strike on Mojo Madness if I rememeber correctly) along with this one-


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 6, 2020)

I learned a while ago that "realistic" is a very subjective criterion, as real recordings sound vastly different and everyone has something different in mind when they say that.

Nonetheless, I still think this one deserves a place in a thread like this:
http://www.thomasbergersen.com/Thomas_Bergersen-_-That%27s-A-Wrap.mp3 (http://www.thomasbergersen.com/Thomas_Bergersen-_-That's-A-Wrap.mp3)


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2020)

Sapphire said:


> Nonetheless, I still think this one deserves a place in a thread like this:
> http://www.thomasbergersen.com/Thomas_Bergersen-_-That%27s-A-Wrap.mp3 (http://www.thomasbergersen.com/Thomas_Bergersen-_-That's-A-Wrap.mp3)



I came here to post that exact piece! Six years since and I’m still gobsmacked when I hear it.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## José Herring (Apr 6, 2020)

Only one has ever fooled me and that was TJ's Mojo Madness.

So old not sure if it would fool me these days, but I remember this one as the turning point for me. Also, the idea that we need the latest greatest libraries is completely not true. This one was done in 2002 or so I heard it in 2005 around there and I think he used VIPro library.


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 6, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Only one has ever fooled me and that was TJ's Mojo Madness.



Ok, classifieds it is for my gear.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 6, 2020)

MikeH said:


> I came here to post that exact piece! Six years since and I’m still gobsmacked when I hear it.


Yeah, and they were like "it took over a week!", as if that would be a long time for that. 

Most discouraging post ever.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## chillbot (Apr 6, 2020)

Staypuft!


----------



## barteredbride (Apr 6, 2020)

This one! Because it´s so different and fun from most other mockups and the commentary is hilarious.



My Computer is a 1950s Orchestra





It´s also very excellent. Makes me smile!


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Apr 6, 2020)

I love Benny Oschmanns mock ups. He did lots of the OT Demos.


----------



## CT (Apr 6, 2020)

Oschmann's Berlin Brass demo always comes to mind, and anything Andy does of course. There's one in particular, I think it's "A Waltz In The Reeds" or something like that, which kind of astounds me.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 6, 2020)

Simon Schrenk said:


> I love Benny Oschmanns mock ups. He did lots of the OT Demos.



Now this is an interesting one. I went through the walkthrough with all sections in isolation and I swear that isolated many things sound samply especially the WW and Brass sections. But, together it's quite convincing. Food for thought.


----------



## Abdulrahman (Apr 6, 2020)

Simon Schrenk said:


> I love Benny Oschmanns mock ups. He did lots of the OT Demos.



He was commissioned to score a video game by using only his sample libraries. No wonder his mockups sound good!


----------



## tack (Apr 6, 2020)

This one is on my list. Reportedly fake modulo the oboe.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 6, 2020)

tack said:


> This one is on my list. Reportedly fake modulo the oboe.




Samy faded back into the shadows unfortunately. But yeah he's playing the Oboe there.

for me, I'm going to say there are too many OT demos that make me want to cry. Dark Kingdom/Festival of the Dragon/Berlin Stories/And Action!

it's the berlin series, Does what it says on the tin.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't remember names of demos, but I'm usually astounded by anything from Andy Blaney, Thomas Bergerson, Blakus, Troels Folmann, Piet De Ridder, Roberto Soggetti, Saxer.....there are too many great composers on this site to even name a small portion of them.


----------



## gst98 (Apr 7, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Only one has ever fooled me and that was TJ's Mojo Madness.
> 
> So old not sure if it would fool me these days, but I remember this one as the turning point for me. Also, the idea that we need the latest greatest libraries is completely not true. This one was done in 2002 or so I heard it in 2005 around there and I think he used VIPro library.



Do you know that this is 100% VI? I heard him say he mixes live parts in. Otherwise my mind is blown, and that's before even considering it's almost 2 decades old.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2020)

@gst98

All samples.

I couldn't find the original thread where we debated this for pages and pages but I did find a later thread that was the result of the original posting of Mojo Madness. 

It's a shame though. Looks like TJ deleted his postings. There was lots of good information in those post.





__





Mojo Madness, VI mag and missing the point


While this thread probably belongs in composition techniques, it seems most posters missed the point of TJ's exercise. It was not about look what I can do with midi. While the samples sound great, most of us know it is the composition and orchestration which is most important. the tutorial in VI...




vi-control.net


----------



## Hans-Peter (Apr 7, 2020)

bergersen - the clockworkers guild


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 7, 2020)

The placement, the engineering, the performance.
This is what you should aim for.

Best,
Anders


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 7, 2020)

gst98 said:


> Do you know that this is 100% VI? I heard him say he mixes live parts in. Otherwise my mind is blown, and that's before even considering it's almost 2 decades old.


I think it's pretty obvious that Mojo Madness is 100% samples. It's great and very far ahead of its time... 
But - 1:20 odd violins shorts with no RR as it seems. Same at 1:55. Marcato esque shorts seemingly without RR.
0:18 - horns fairly disjointed. 0:47 - some odd staccato overlay artifact to the right, probably from the trumpets.
Although, besides that - the trumpets are the only thing that I think could have live performance layered. Since Thomas plays the trumpet he may have done it..


----------



## Uiroo (Apr 7, 2020)

These by @Vartio . 
I'dsay they don't sound like you're-in-the-room but more like real-sections-recorded-sepereately-and-then-mixed- together.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 7, 2020)

tack said:


> This one is on my list. Reportedly fake modulo the oboe.




Whats the story with this? Who is the composer? The rest of the the youtube channel is pretty cringe worthy...


----------



## tack (Apr 7, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Whats the story with this? Who is the composer? The rest of the the youtube channel is pretty cringe worthy...


Without digging up unwelcome history, basically this composer called Samy Cheboub posted this video (under the moniker Headshot) which generated a whirlwind reaction here, with much debate about whether it was live or Memorex, prodding the composer for details about how it was done, with him being (IMO) disingenuously cagey, and then the thread eventually devolved in several directions until it finally settled into a protracted flamewar about Hans Zimmer's chops. I believe the thread has since been deleted (or at least made invisible to the public).

Sordid history of that thread, cringeworthiness of his other videos, and the merits of this _particular_ composition notwithstanding, one can't deny this mockup is very good.


----------



## purple (Apr 7, 2020)

This one is the best one I've ever heard I think.


----------



## purple (Apr 7, 2020)

The beginning of this.



And this.



Also, all the demos for Berlin Brass.


----------



## MauroPantin (Apr 7, 2020)

This one that seems to follow the third law of Arthur C. Clarke. You know, the one that goes: "Any sufficiently advanced mockup is indistinguishable from magic".



Kudos @NoamL


----------



## purple (Apr 8, 2020)

Literally discovered this one a few minutes ago, was watching youtube videos and wandered into his video about how to create realistic mockups and this was the mockup he used as a subject.... Video is really interesting too, I've learned a couple tricks from it in these few minutes even though I feel I'm in a pretty good spot as far as realism. Always useful to learn from other peoples' process.

Here's the vid:


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 8, 2020)

Another one.




One of the best if you ask me.
2020 is the year of Stravinskij

Best,

/Anders


----------



## Nils Neumann (Apr 8, 2020)

So there is one consistency between all the mockups posted here

basically it's is only possible to mock up big messy orchestral passages realistically because you can hide everything with everything else, but it falls apart as soon as you are down to a few instruments^^


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 8, 2020)

purple said:


> Literally discovered this one a few minutes ago, was watching youtube videos and wandered into his video about how to create realistic mockups and this was the mockup he used as a subject.... Video is really interesting too, I've learned a couple tricks from it in these few minutes even though I feel I'm in a pretty good spot as far as realism. Always useful to learn from other peoples' process.
> 
> Here's the vid:





What i find interesting about that is how much reverb he has on it. Sounds very wet. I have been trying to shy away from that as things start to get very muddy etc. However he seems to make it work.


----------



## tack (Apr 8, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> basically it's is only possible to mock up big messy orchestral passages realistically because you can hide everything with everything else, but it falls apart as soon as you are down to a few instruments^^


I think proper orchestration is a bigger factor. Most of the convincing mockups are from composers who know what they're doing. Yes, bad samples are more likely to be able to hide their flaws in big ass tutti passages, but I think orchestration and voice leading plays more of a role in That Sound. This is supported by a few of the examples that are (mostly) strings only.


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 8, 2020)

I was surprised how many tracks in this thread are in my "you need to listen to and study these list", which is good, it means I'm on the right track. Whew!

I'm still getting off the ground with all this, so a lot of stuff sounds great to me. But there's two that amaze me. One is Jay Bacal's demos on the VSL website, specifically "Star Wars - The Force Awakens" mockup (scroll way down to the John Williams section). Especially at 1:55 but the whole thing really. Sorry, can't do a link, the URL doesn't change when you click a demo.

I also like Ben Botkin's demos. In fact, I just saw yesterday that he's offering his 2017 instrumental album Adventurers for free for the month of April. To ME it sounds great and has a bunch of different things I need to hear, like putting in acoustic guitar and piano, etc. JSYK, when you download he will popup a discount on his orchestration course, but it's not required, you can still get the album.

Here's a mockup of Ben's that's an original but purposely written to sound like John Williams (the video explains why, lol).


----------



## ism (Apr 8, 2020)

tack said:


> I think proper orchestration is a bigger factor. Most of the convincing mockups are from composers who know what they're doing. Yes, bad samples are more likely to be able to hide their flaws in big ass tutti passages, but I think orchestration and voice leading plays more of a role in That Sound. This is supported by a few of the examples that are (mostly) strings only.


Yes, I think that one of the reasons this isn’t obvious is that recording a conventional orchestra is so expensive that you would never let anyone who is bad at orchestration and voice leading waste money on it.

I would conjecture that amateur orchestras playing badly written or orchestral music would sound a lot like ‘samples’, or rather, would possess a subset of the qualities we associate with the inferiority of sounding ‘like samples’. 

As anyone who has learned to write with samples, only to slowly develop a realization that its not always the sample library’s fault, will have at least some sense of.


----------



## kilgurt (Apr 8, 2020)

How do you like that: https://vi-control.net/community/th...mith-omni-music-publishing.89208/post-4527395 ?


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2020)

purple said:


> Literally discovered this one a few minutes ago, was watching youtube videos and wandered into his video about how to create realistic mockups and this was the mockup he used as a subject.... Video is really interesting too, I've learned a couple tricks from it in these few minutes even though I feel I'm in a pretty good spot as far as realism. Always useful to learn from other peoples' process.
> 
> Here's the vid:



Glad to see that he is using EWQLSO woodwinds. People laugh at me, but I think they have some of the best woodwind section samples I own. I still use them to death.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 8, 2020)

This recent demo which was posted on this forum of Beethoven's 5th Symphony sounds very realistic to my ears. 

The demo was posted on this forum here https://vi-control.net/community/th...-midi-remake-studio-one-4.91815/#post-4536167

The realism, performance, natural timbre and overall mix is amazing.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> This recent demo which was posted on this forum of Beethoven's 5th Symphony sounds very realistic to my ears.
> 
> The demo was posted on this forum here https://vi-control.net/community/threads/beethovens-5th-symphony-—-midi-remake-studio-one-4.91815/#post-4536167
> 
> The realism, performance, natural timbre and overall mix is amazing.



I find the problem with mocking up classical pieces is that they have been performed by the world's best orchestras for centuries and it's hard not to compare the mock up up against Carlos Kleiber and the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 8, 2020)

josejherring said:


> I find the problem with mocking up classical pieces is that they have been performed by the worlds best orchestras for centuries and it's hard not to compare the mock up up against Carlos Kleiber and the Vienna Philharmonic.




I agree. But, I still find demos like this one impressive. given we are talking about samples, and not real orchestral performances.


----------



## robgb (Apr 8, 2020)

None?
All of them?
Does it matter?


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2020)

robgb said:


> None?
> All of them?
> Does it matter?


I was thinking the same thing. 

The mock up of Stargate doesn't sound real. It sounds better than the real one. The real one relied a lot on swells and the melody and counter melody are played in a sappy way even though the writing is solid. I found the mock up to be a better interpretation.

I would have no problem in this case to go to an orchestra and say, play it like the mockup.


----------



## Mishabou (Apr 8, 2020)

Anyone knows the best place to get the score for the Stargate theme above ?


----------



## NoamL (Apr 8, 2020)

MauroPantin said:


> This one that seems to follow the third law of Arthur C. Clarke. You know, the one that goes: "Any sufficiently advanced mockup is indistinguishable from magic".
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos @NoamL




Kudos to @Grim_Universe who mixed & mastered it!


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Apr 8, 2020)

Anders Wall said:


> Another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great, Pacman on a LSD horror. I like it.......


----------



## purple (Apr 8, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> What i find interesting about that is how much reverb he has on it. Sounds very wet. I have been trying to shy away from that as things start to get very muddy etc. However he seems to make it work.


I think the original is quite wet and muddy, so it sounds right. That might be why it works well as a mockup.


----------



## purple (Apr 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> This recent demo which was posted on this forum of Beethoven's 5th Symphony sounds very realistic to my ears.
> 
> The demo was posted on this forum here https://vi-control.net/community/threads/beethovens-5th-symphony-—-midi-remake-studio-one-4.91815/#post-4536167
> 
> The realism, performance, natural timbre and overall mix is amazing.



The strings sound decent here. What stands out to me as an "uncanny valley" sort of thing, is that the strings feel very flat and not as dynamic as they should be, and I mean by that there isn't much subtle decay and crescendo during each note. Listen to the decay of the notes. Very unnatural. Sometimes the strings are sustaining too loud instead of coming back when they should. These are things that are intuitive to orchestral players but don't automatically happen with samples. I think this is one of the things that makes music sound fake. Although I will say this probably sounds like the real thing to 95% of people. And a mockup this good in the background of a film sound mix would be indistinguishable.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 8, 2020)

purple said:


> The strings sound decent here. What stands out to me as an "uncanny valley" sort of thing, is that the strings feel very flat and not as dynamic as they should be, and I mean by that there isn't much subtle decay and crescendo during each note. Listen to the decay of the notes. Very unnatural. Sometimes the strings are sustaining too loud instead of coming back when they should. These are things that are intuitive to orchestral players but don't automatically happen with samples. I think this is one of the things that makes music sound fake. Although I will say this probably sounds like the real thing to 95% of people. And a mockup this good in the background of a film sound mix would be indistinguishable.



I agree, the strings can be improved a bit as far as the dynamics, but I still think that the overall sound, performance, and first impression this demo makes is very impressive.


----------



## purple (Apr 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I agree, the strings can be improved a bit as far as the dynamics, but I still think that the overall sound, performance, and first impression this demo makes is very impressive.


Sure beats some orchestras i've heard...


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 10, 2020)

tack said:


> This one is on my list. Reportedly fake modulo the oboe.




Im just quoting this again after watching it again because **** me it is amazing. The realism, the composition, the emotion in it. Wow.

It is really hard to believe it is just samples.


----------



## Abdulrahman (Apr 10, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Im just quoting this again after watching it again because **** me it is amazing. The realism, the composition, the emotion in it. Wow.
> 
> It is really hard to believe it is just samples.


I need someone to point me to the music link.


----------



## Loden Reinheim (Apr 10, 2020)

Hans-Peter said:


> bergersen - the clockworkers guild



Could you post a link to this piece? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Apr 12, 2020)

Loden Reinheim said:


> Could you post a link to this piece? I can't find it anywhere.


Same issue here. Just remember it being a VSL demo.


----------



## ryans (Apr 12, 2020)

Loden Reinheim said:


> Could you post a link to this piece? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Loden Reinheim (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Abdulrahman (Apr 12, 2020)

tack said:


> This one is on my list. Reportedly fake modulo the oboe.



I would like a link to the music alone, please.


----------



## tack (Apr 12, 2020)

Abdulrahman said:


> I would like a link to the music alone, please.


To my knowledge, that has never been published.


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 12, 2020)

Mishabou said:


> Anyone knows the best place to get the score for the Stargate theme above ?


I've got the ukulele version?


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Apr 12, 2020)

Mishabou said:


> Anyone knows the best place to get the score for the Stargate theme above ?





Wayback Machine



Maybe...


----------



## Rilla (Apr 14, 2020)

Sapphire said:


> I learned a while ago that "realistic" is a very subjective criterion, as real recordings sound vastly different and everyone has something different in mind when they say that.




I remember when there was so much fuss about software emulations of the 1176 compressor not sounding like the real thing. Then someone pointed out the fact that no two 1176's sound the exactly the same. 

I'm not a string player but I am a very experienced wind player. When I hear people on here say that none of today's string libs sound like real orchestras, I understand it to a 1% extent. But to me, it 99% sounds like the real thing if done as well as the examples in this thread. 

It's really not important to me whether it's real or fake until we're having a discussion of whether it's real or fake.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 14, 2020)

We are the obsessives.

Ask the average layperson what they hear playing when you play a decent orchestral simulation, I’d bet 90% would say”an orchestra” or “a large band”.


----------



## Rilla (Apr 14, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> We are the obsessives.
> 
> Ask the average layperson what they hear playing when you play a decent orchestral simulation, I’d bet 90% would say”an orchestra” or “a large band”.



I consider myself an obsessive. BUT...

Take for instance the theme to the Netflix show, House of Cards. When I binge-watched each season, I never thought about whether the strings were real or fake. I subconsciously assumed they were fake because I know most shows these days hire guys from this site. They _could_ have been real? Regardless, I was looking at the scenery in the opening, thinking about the characters in the show, thinking about how the trumpet part reminded me of Terence Blanchard (also could have been fake), thinking about something else entirely or talking to my wife until the theme was over. But I didn't dissect or obsess over the strings. I was busy _experiencing_ the show in right brain world. In parasympathetic land.

In most contexts where string libraries are used, listeners are simply not concerned about the realism of the strings. Only when you put on a concert for a live orchestra and you instead wheel out a Macbook Pro and some speakers will you have a mutiny on your hands.


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 14, 2020)

Rilla said:


> They _could_ have been real?



I don't know if everything but some were



Rilla said:


> the trumpet part reminded me of Terence Blanchard (also could have been fake)


----------



## Brian Nowak (Apr 14, 2020)

Samples are always getting better, but samples still have hard limits that defy the ability to accurately depict certain types of music.

Yes, having a good knowledge of orchestration will help considerably. I studied directly with Adler and other modern composers who are on the top of their orchestration game. They often lamented that many young composers were overly interested in writing with samples, because it makes them sample dumb. They stop writing for what people can possibly perform and they start writing whatever sounds good with the samples they have.

It's a huge problem that has infected "orchestral" music for the last 2 decades especially. Of course, what else would people do? Almost nobody has access to professional ensembles in great recording spaces with great engineers. I guess it's just the way of things.

Having a good ear, knowing how to humanize things, getting good mixing and editing chops, etc. These all help with making greater mockups.

But there's some stuff that just can't be done with samples in a convincing way. It's because of the way samples are made. At best, you can fool people who don't know any better or maybe somebody that's not paying very close attention. But it's usually because those pieces of music are made by people who've put a lot of effort into making sure they never use those sample instruments in ways that sound bad, and they absolutely use tricks to hide issues that become glaringly obvious when isolated. I mean... how many times have people said "sounds a bit funny here but it's fine in the mix".

So for me, I don't really think about "realistic" when I'm writing with samples, insofar as I'm more concerned with it sounding "good". If you gave me a Philharmonic orchestra and a concert hall with top engineers, you'd hear some stuff that could possibly be done with samples, and a shitload of stuff that no samples on earth can make happen. Just my two cents.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Apr 14, 2020)

^^^a man after my own heart.


----------



## sIR dORT (Apr 14, 2020)

Brian Nowak said:


> Samples are always getting better, but samples still have hard limits that defy the ability to accurately depict certain types of music.
> 
> Yes, having a good knowledge of orchestration will help considerably. I studied directly with Adler and other modern composers who are on the top of their orchestration game. They often lamented that many young composers were overly interested in writing with samples, because it makes them sample dumb. They stop writing for what people can possibly perform and they start writing whatever sounds good with the samples they have.
> 
> ...


I feel very guilty right now but at the same time, you're correct that many people like me will never have access to professional players/spaces/engineers in their life.


----------



## Pando (May 1, 2020)

This one from Alex Temple is pretty amazing. I wonder what he's using for the measured tremolos, they are stunning!


----------



## purple (May 1, 2020)

Pando said:


> This one from Alex Temple is pretty amazing. I wonder what he's using for the measured tremolos, they are stunning!



Does anyone happen to know what samples he used, especially brass?


----------



## NoamL (May 2, 2020)

Sounds like all Cinesamples to me?


----------



## Rtomproductions (May 2, 2020)

Sam Clunie probably has some of the best mockups I've ever heard. Look him up on Soundcloud if you're not familiar with his work.

Some of the demos for East West Hollywood Orchestra (notably "Tower of Mischief" by Thomas Bergersen ) are probably the best, most realistic demos I've heard to date. The only thing that comes close IMO is some of the stuff Andy Blaney did for Spitfire.


----------



## nicedevill (May 2, 2020)

I'm a big fan of Alex's mockup of "Vertigo" by Bernard Hermann. So good.


----------



## Loïc D (May 2, 2020)

Benny Oschmann - Growing Up Too Fast (for OT Berlin Harps)


----------



## Rilla (Sep 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> This recent demo which was posted on this forum of Beethoven's 5th Symphony sounds very realistic to my ears.
> 
> The demo was posted on this forum here https://vi-control.net/community/th...-midi-remake-studio-one-4.91815/#post-4536167
> 
> The realism, performance, natural timbre and overall mix is amazing.




Comparing to the version played by humans, two things stick out to me that are missing from the mockup - tempo fluctuations and out-of sync rhythms. 

I would use something like beat mapping in Logic to transcribe the tempo per measure of the live recording and use it as a template for my mockup. That would provide more realism because players have a natural tendency to speed up, especially on energetic passages. And then the conductor can pull the orchestra back when things are getting to fast and on the edge of getting out of control. 

Secondly, I hear many tiny, barely noticeable off time mistakes in the live version that make it feel more human. I listened intently to count the number of times I heard the players get out of sync rhythmically and there were many times. Being that these were top notch players, they would quickly correct themselves so it wouldn't last long, maybe 2-3 notes. But it would only happen when it made sense that the players might get a little off in those parts of the music. This, along with naturally fluctuating tempos would make a big difference in getting more realistic mockups.


----------



## handz (Sep 9, 2022)

Rtomproductions said:


> Sam Clunie probably has some of the best mockups I've ever heard. Look him up on Soundcloud if you're not familiar with his work.
> 
> Some of the demos for East West Hollywood Orchestra (notably "Tower of Mischief" by Thomas Bergersen ) are probably the best, most realistic demos I've heard to date. The only thing that comes close IMO is some of the stuff Andy Blaney did for Spitfire.


HO Demos from TJB are to date absolutely wonderful. But well, they do not use just commercially available samples plus Thomas is a genius.


----------



## handz (Sep 9, 2022)

Pando said:


> This one from Alex Temple is pretty amazing. I wonder what he's using for the measured tremolos, they are stunning!



Impressive.... I wanna know everything about it. The mixing/mastering is strong with this one (and the programming as well)


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 10, 2022)

Speaking of Andy Blaney what happened to his demos on spitfires website? I don't see his pieces for BBCSO anymore.


----------



## Akarin (Sep 10, 2022)

Mostly anything by our members @Ian Dorsch and @Vladimir Bulaev. Sascha Knorr comes to mind as well with his Berlin Strings Con Sordino trailer.


----------



## KEM (Sep 10, 2022)

I always thought this mockup sounded really good


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 10, 2022)

I remember when the demos for Miroslav Philharmonik dropped and I heard this. Okay, maybe not the most realistic. But boy, what a fantastic pieces by @BenBotkin - with these samples this is as good as it gets, believe me.









221B Baker Strings - Benjamin Botkin Miroslav Philharmonik 2 Demo


*All sounds from Miroslav Philharmonik 2* http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/philharmonik2/ 221B Baker Strings - Benjamin Botkin Miroslav Philharmonik 2 demo Benjamin Botkin is a Christian compose




on.soundcloud.com













Larking About - Benjamin Botkin Miroslav Philharmonik 2 Demo


*All sounds from Miroslav Philharmonik 2* www.ikmultimedia.com/products/philharmonik2/ Larking About - Benjamin Botkin Miroslav Philharmonik 2 demo Benjamin Botkin is a Christian composer with a pas




on.soundcloud.com





Also, basically everything ever done by David Carovillano @Dear Villain 

Not forgetting @PeterSatera



And Andy Blaney’s pieces below also still knock me off my socks.









Benny - Andy Blaney


Listen to Benny - Andy Blaney by SPITFIRE AUDIO #np on #SoundCloud




on.soundcloud.com













Jack in the Box — Andy Blaney — Violin (Virtuoso) Total Performance


The solo strings line was created solely using the Spitfire Solo Strings Violin (Virtuoso) Total Performance patch, with no keyswitching. More Info on the Spitfire Solo Strings Total Performance upd




on.soundcloud.com


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 10, 2022)

My first thought about Spitfire demos after hearing a few by Andy Blaney was “note to self-you are NOT Andy Blaney. Repeat-you are NOT Andy Blaney.”


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 11, 2022)

While most people picked "their preferred (sample-like) mockup" instead of the most realistic, my choice is not an amazing orchestration for a symphonic orchestra. 



There's very little information about this Modalys violin, and I refuse to believe this is a physical modeling violin. It's probably a real recording.


----------



## Bruhelius (Sep 12, 2022)

Leandro Gardini said:


> While most people picked "their preferred (sample-like) mockup" instead of the most realistic, my choice is not an amazing orchestration for a symphonic orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> There's very little information about this Modalys violin, and I refuse to believe this is a physical modeling violin. It's probably a real recording.



Very interesting! If it was a real performance, then the nodes would be based on motion tracking of live video, which is then digitized and plotted for analysis. Modalys in principle can model sounds. For my, the question is whether anyone has so far shared a MaxMSP version of a playable string instrument? With custom IRs and parameter tweaks, one could imagine generating shapes for the various traditional string instruments.


----------



## BenBotkin (Sep 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I remember when the demos for Miroslav Philharmonik dropped and I heard this. Okay, maybe not the most realistic. But boy, what a fantastic pieces by @BenBotkin - with these samples this is as good as it gets, believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, I had to work with those samples a good bit to get them to sound like that. The lib doesn't have any true legato, so I had to do everything with combos of long + short notes. In the process of making those demos I did learn that legato is not nearly as necessary as I thought.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 12, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I had to work with those samples a good bit to get them to sound like that. The lib doesn't have any true legato, so I had to do everything with combos of long + short notes. In the process of making those demos I did learn that legato is not nearly as necessary as I thought.


FWIW, you did a tremendous (and remarkable!) job. These are both in my “best demos ever” playlist on Soundcloud, so by now I can hum along. I still listen to them regularly. I know the library so all the more respect for what you pulled off.


----------

